# Outstanding Seminar this weekend



## Big Don (Oct 30, 2010)

This weekend my dojo hosted Mr Richard "Huk" Planas, Mr Frank Trejo and Mr Ed Planas for a seminar.
Friday night we had sparring, which is always a lot of fun. 
This morning (Saturday) Ed Planas taught Kabaroan Eskrima, followed by Mr Trejo with a class on proper uses of the jab and the slip, followed by Mr Planas teaching a class on opposites and reverses and why some techniques break rules. 
Sunday (tomorrow) morning we have another class with Mr Planas and another with Mr Trejo.
It has been a lot of fun.


----------



## erich63 (Oct 31, 2010)

Sounds like you guys had a good time. Lucky you.


----------

